# Special Officer in Framingham



## jjames783

I was wondering what are the fees that are involved in becoming a SO in Framingham? Is there any documentation I need as well? I have certifications in PATH and OCAT as well as CPR/AED. I know I need to contact the Deputy Chief. Any information you could give me would be helpful thanks!


----------



## jjames783

Is there any town i could apply to if i do not live in that town? I work in Natick, that's why i was wondering.


----------



## Dan Stark

This is why:



> Marine Corps Recruit (got injured) 2013-2013 thanks to all those that made it and got a chance to actually serve. i was going to be a 0351.


----------



## jjames783

thats right stark, MCRDPI makes marines or it breaks you and sends you packing.


----------



## mpd61

jjames783 said:


> Is there any town i could apply to if i do not live in that town?* I work in Natick*, that's why i was wondering.


Try the Spinach Gnocchi at Comella's...I hear it is out of this world.


----------



## jjames783

263FPD said:


> If you work in Natick, why would you possibly apply for Special Police powers in Framingham?
> 
> I thought it wouldn't matter then again it's 2 separate towns. Unless I went SSPO which is a lot of money.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## niteowl1970

How do you plan on going "SSPO"?


----------



## pahapoika

niteowl1970 said:


> How do you plan on going "SSPO"?


self sponsor ?


----------



## niteowl1970

pahapoika said:


> self sponsor ?


I've never heard of anyone self-sponsoring to be an SSPO. Is it the fast track for the MSP Auxiliary?


----------



## Goose

Sent from my flux capacitor using 1.21 jigawatts


----------



## kwflatbed

Case Closed Lock it Up


----------



## 7costanza

Fuck SSPO ........now shes done.


----------



## FourInchFury




----------



## grn3charlie

frank said:


> Sent from my flux capacitor using 1.21 jigawatts


There is NEVER a time when this is not a useful reference. Good show frank!


----------



## 7costanza

I have certifications in PATH and OCAT as well as CPR/AED.

If I remember correctly wouldnt you also need the basic first aid cert ?with the CPR/AED to get to be "special".


----------



## Goose

He might even need the full boat 40 hour first responder certification unless things have changed in the last seven years.

Sent from my flux capacitor using 1.21 jigawatts


----------



## pahapoika

sorry to fan the flames . was only kidding about the self sponsor stuff :-(


----------



## Goose

pahapoika said:


> sorry to fan the flames . was only kidding about the self sponsor stuff :-(


You're fine, this is Masscops.


----------



## grn3charlie

pahapoika said:


> sorry to fan the flames . was only kidding about the self sponsor stuff :-(


Na-ah. Self sponsoring SSPO is a real thing.


----------



## grn3charlie

263FPD said:


> Do tell.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ratwatcher

Tough guy smart ass. Drop your attitude and relax.


----------



## grn3charlie

And that would be directed to whom?


----------



## Hush

The ratwatcher is soon to meet the ratcatcher


----------



## 7costanza

THAT was awkward....tourettes can be a bitch. Reminds me of the new member that went off on Harry about voting for Obama ....Harry???....voting for Obama???!!!! haahahahaha I had to laugh at that.


----------



## mpd61

7costanza said:


> Fuck SSPO ........now shes done.


Motion SECONDED!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ratwatcher

All talk punk


----------



## Dan Stark

dual accounts much bro?

On a serious note:


----------



## Johnny Law

ratwatcher said:


> Tough guy smart ass. Drop your attitude and relax.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Wow, where's this guys hostility coming from? You alright, ratwatcher?


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

263FPD said:


> Sorry. Ratwatcher can't answer you right now. He is busy attempting to log in.


Your reply is awful discouraging, sir.


----------



## Killjoy




----------



## FTH

Definitely Special!


----------



## visible25

ratwatcher said:


> Tough guy smart ass. Drop your attitude and relax.


----------



## grn3charlie

ratwatcher said:


> All talk punk


If and when you can log back in again, answer this

WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT AND WHO ARE YOU TALKING TOO?


----------



## BxDetSgt

Still trying to figure out where Clint Eastwood came from. Who was he responding to? This could get really good.


----------



## BxDetSgt

Possilble Hijacking?


----------

